# The Three Word Story Game



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

So basically, what we're going to do is write a story together. However, you may only use three words. You must copy what the user above you said, then add three words to the story.

I'll start:

So, one day,


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird died


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird died, because of blizzards.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird died, because of blizzards. They were caused


----------



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of


----------



## Aristicus (Jul 31, 2012)

the region of


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies, because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun.


----------



## Karousever (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact,


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_ Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course,


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_ Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So


----------



## Karousever (Aug 1, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future,


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_ Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's


----------



## Karousever (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants," That


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad," This is why


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_ Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 2, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, _really_ Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes


----------



## savol456 (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud


----------



## hyphen (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is


----------



## hyphen (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So


----------



## savol456 (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 6, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people came to interrupt


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata. 

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why


----------



## Dar (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world.


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe

(congrats on the thread's 100th post and yes, I just couldn't resist using the meme.)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus


----------



## savol456 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley


----------



## savol456 (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

[this story actually makes sense, in a strange, twisted way]
So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally ate the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes


----------



## savol456 (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them


----------



## savol456 (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally ate the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally ate the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die.


----------



## savol456 (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 9, 2012)

(Did someone add four words?)



So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

[maybe, I haven't been keeping count. *scrolls up* huh, I don't think so.]

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss.

So


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss.

So Dialga decided to


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

[whoo, 145 posts in only 9 days]
So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by swarms of Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by


----------



## savol456 (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he


----------



## Scootaloo (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 13, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 14, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But,


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 14, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 14, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 14, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where brock's siblings


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 15, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon 'Potato'


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 18, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair


----------



## hyphen (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing


----------



## hyphen (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience, so


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 20, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered
[Vioolence~]


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so he could stop counting his toes. He then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 21, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again for


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little

(I already said "for", you really confused me...)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 25, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived him.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived him.

But potato cakes


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived him.

But potato cakes are magically delicious


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived him.

But potato cakes are magically delicious, especially Suicune's, so


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived her.

But potato cakes are magically delicious, especially Suicune's, so when PhaRaoH rerevives


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived her.

But potato cakes are magically delicious, especially Suicune's, so when PhaRaoH rerevives himself there's paradox


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 30, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived her.

But potato cakes are magically delicious, especially Suicune's, so when PhaRaoH rerevives himself there's paradox because Reshiram ate


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

So, one day, the bird dies because of blizzards. They were caused by hordes of swarming Lapras from the pits of the region of Kanto. The region smelled like overcooked, decaying, smoldering pants worn by Reshiram, a legendary dragon of the sun. But Reshiram's pants were never really clean. In fact, they had always been really, really Zekrom-ish, even though Zekrom isn't Reshiram. And, of course, they're complete opposites. Sometimes, when the world seems like Reshiram's pants, you keep thinking: "Wow, I really like ice cream." So you leave to catch a Kakuna to swap-train because Beedrill are cool. In the future, that Beedrill would beat up someone's grandmother because it was abused by Reshiram's pants that still smell bad. This is why life is cruel. It would also be just swell if ice cream was my wife because ice cream reminds me of my time in Johto with Brycen. He took me to the dungeon beneath Pryce's gym, which is where Suicune lives now that his wife Entei is dead. Suicune has always made delicious cupcakes made of mud. Suicune's cupcakes taste different than mud because he adds dirt, which is so magically yummy, grown men weep if they cannot eat it. So harvest their tears and use them to summon the grand banana king to destroy the whole flipping world. But the king was insane potatoes. So Reshiram's pants ate the potatoes. So they evolved into walruses that liked to dance to classical music. Mainly Moonlight Sonata.

And then, people came to interrupt the space-time Magikarps that tend to order pizza on Thursday nights and were also listening to Beethoven because he's awesome at synchronized swimming. But crap happens, and that's why giant watermelons hate the smaller watermelons and want to destroy the world. Unfortunately, this monkey accidentally the universe in the eye of Glowy Arceus who became enraged and kicked Stanley back in time with Dialga's help because Dialga's cooler. But Giratina decided Tom Daley should take Dialga's shoes to tap dance and be merry. So he decided to steal them but Dialga appeared to be very angry. Tom then gave Dialga some poisoned cookies for Dialga to eat so it would die. But Dialga refused. Tom did the dance of many Magikarps to please Kyogre, the king of the sea. Alongside Reshiram's pants, Tom danced like a boss. So I herd some Tauros, while you like Mudkips lightly roasted, with salt and pepper completely covering it.

Seadra swam in, carrying buckets of highly poisonous acid for no reason. Meanwhile, in Pacifidlog, the acid salesman was really bored. So he punched a punching bag so hard it flew off and hit Brock in the bathroom. Brock fell unconscious and was eaten by Seadra's acid buckets. This made Brock die. His siblings did not care, even though they kind of did. But then they got over it and got ice-cream. But then, Seadra stole the ice-cream because he's a depressing freak who has low self-esteem and listens to music sometimes, though he hates it because when he was a Horsea he was attacked by a Kricketune who was eating music and Reshiram's discarded crotch fur. Seadra ate ice-cream. And that's bad because he hates discarded crotch fur, especially Reshiram's.

But that's not important, so we go into the future where Brock's siblings got jobs as Gary's cheerleaders. Seadra started a family and now lives in a volcano with his family. His wife is Clair's Kingdra, who is named Jeffery although she's female, which is pretty surprising because Clair is kinda stupid but usually nicknames her Pokemon Potato not Jeffery. So what if Potato ate ice-cream? Clair would be sad because dragons are allergic to ice. Potato died miserably in buckets of acid, specifically Seadra's. This made Clair very angry at AbsurdAbsol for killing Pokemon to get ice-cream. AbsurdAbsol then attempted to seduce Suicune.

Clair killed PhaRaoH's patience so she could stop counting her toes. She then murdered everyone on Earth for revenge. Clair died. So did everyone else. PhaRaoH summoned the empress of Pikachu to play Halo with. But she's dead. So she revived Clair to kill her again to avenge Pikachu and the little Torchic. So then we had cake to celebrate. But Enderman is here for spoiling cake. And killing off PhaRaoH again, because Hussie revived her.

But potato cakes are magically delicious, especially Suicune's, so when PhaRaoH rerevives himself there's paradox because Reshiram ate Suicune's mud cupcakes.


----------

